# Canon Pixma MP500 Obsolescence ?



## xxch (18 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Mon imprimante Canon Pixma MP500, s'est arrêtée d'imprimer. Je n'ai plus d'alimentation !

Est-ce l'obsolescence programmée ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## CBi (18 Août 2014)

C'est ce qui se dit beaucoup sur internet = les Canon Pixma auraient un compteur logiciel qui limite le total de pages imprimées...

Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, mais en tout cas tu peux trouver ici la procédure de reset du compteur.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Août 2014)

Cette machine a bientôt dix ans.

La panne, bête et dérisoire, me semble plus probable que toutes les théories de complots du journalisme de sensation.


----------



## xxch (18 Août 2014)

CBi a dit:


> C'est ce qui se dit beaucoup sur internet = les Canon Pixma auraient un compteur logiciel qui limite le total de pages imprimées...
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, mais en tout cas tu peux trouver ici la procédure de reset du compteur.



Oui j'avais trouvé cela, mais aucune réaction de le machine...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cette machine a bientôt dix ans.
> 
> La panne, bête et dérisoire, me semble plus probable que toutes les théories de complots du journalisme de sensation.



+ 1

C'est déjà bien qu'elle ait tenu 10 ans.


----------



## xxch (19 Août 2014)

Elle n'a pas 10 ans !! Un peu plus de la moitié et en usage raisonné.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2014)

xxch a dit:


> Elle n'a pas 10 ans !! Un peu plus de la moitié et en usage raisonné.



Technologiquement, cette machine date de 2005, quimporte lannée dachat.

Si elle ne sallume plus il faut sans doute chercher le problème du côté de lalimentation.

Quand une Canon bloque sur des histoires telles quun réservoir dencre usagée plein, par exemple, elle affiche un message, parfois avec un code erreur.

Là, tu nous dis quelle ne sallume plus : panne. Cest moche mais ça arrive.


----------



## xxch (19 Août 2014)

Bon, j'ai débranché longtemps l'imprimante.
J'ai fait la procédure trouvée sur le net (cf plus haut) en phase 1.
L'imprimante m'a sorti une feuille blanche puis un message d'erreur du style type de tête d'impression incorrecte.
J'ai sorti mes cartouches puis ma tête, puis remis le tout...
Maintenant j'ai une erreur du type U150 le réservoir d'encre suivant ne peut pas être identifié! (toutes les cartouches)


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2014)

Ça s&#8217;améliore.

Ceci pourra peut-être t&#8217;aider :
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-5187234-erreur-u150-sur-canon-mp520

Ou ceci :
http://imprimante-en-question.blogspot.fr/2008/08/erreur-u150-imprimante-canon.html

Y&#8217;en a plein le net.

http://www.refreshcartridges.co.uk/igloo/clearing-the-canon-check-ink-u140-error-message/


----------



## xxch (19 Août 2014)

Oui, j'avais cherché avant de poster.
Remis plusieurs fois les cartouches (sans les changer), rien de neuf.


Si je fais un reset EEPROM il se passe quoi ?


----------



## CBi (19 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cette machine a bientôt dix ans.
> 
> La panne, bête et dérisoire, me semble plus probable que toutes les théories de complots du journalisme de sensation.



Non, non, ce n'est pas une légende = j'ai pris précédemment le premier post qui m'est tombé sous la main, mais j'ai eu par le passé une Canon (i850, par ailleurs excellente) et j'ai été confronté au problème.

L'explication est donnée dans sur www.fixyourownprinter.com =
il ne s'agit évidemment pas (officiellement du moins) d'une obsolescence programmée mais bien d'une contrainte technique. Je traduis =

_Chaque impression consomme un peu d'encre lors de la séquence de nettoyage qui suit l'impression. Le bruit qu'on entend alors est celui d'une petite pompe qui nettoie les têtes d'impression et envoie le surplus d'encre restant vers le "réservoir de surplus d'encre" (la cause de tout le problème) qui contient un pad absorbant. Quand l'imprimante est neuve, le pad est blanc et se charge progressivement d'encre. La machine garde en mémoire le nombre d'impressions effectuées et décide quand le pad est en théorie saturé et ne peut plus absorber davantage d'encre, ce qui va amener l'excès à s'accumuler au fond de l'imprimante. Sur la Canon S520, la machine indique alors "réservoir plein", avec des séries de 7 clignotement des diodes en orange, et refuse d'imprimer. Un reset du compteur permet de continuer à imprimer, avec le risque que le surplus d'encre fuie et tache votre tapis/vos vêtements/votre chien/etc. Le pad doit donc soit être nettoyé (peu efficace) soit être remplacé. Un centre de SAV Canon compréhensif peut vous proposer le pad pour environ 5$ ou d'effectuer le remplacement."_

J'ignore quelles sont les modèles d'imprimantes Canon qui sont, ou étaient, pourvues de ce système de réservoir.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2014)

Bien sûr que le réservoir dencre usager nest pas une légende. Je lévoque dans mon poste suivant.

Cest même généralement documenté dans laide de limprimante, celle que personne ne lit. Cest une des raisons qui me fait éviter les imprimantes Canon.

Dailleurs, tu évoques un hypothétique terminus en fonction du compteur de pages dont tu ne sais toi-même sil a une réalité.


De toute façon, ça nest pas le cas ici.

Dans un premier temps on nous parle dune imprimante que ne sallume plus. Alimentation ?

Enfin, elle sallume et affiche une erreur U150. Cartouche défectueuse ?

Avant de courir au complot, il vaut mieux réfléchir.


----------



## xxch (20 Août 2014)

xxch a dit:


> Bon, j'ai débranché longtemps l'imprimante.
> J'ai fait la procédure trouvée sur le net (cf plus haut) en phase 1.
> L'imprimante m'a sorti une feuille blanche puis un message d'erreur du style type de tête d'impression incorrecte.
> J'ai sorti mes cartouches puis ma tête, puis remis le tout...
> Maintenant j'ai une erreur du type U150 le réservoir d'encre suivant ne peut pas être identifié! (toutes les cartouches)




Donc poubelle ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2014)

xxch a dit:


> Donc poubelle ?



La cartouche si tu veux mais pas limprimante.

Tas lu les liens ?


----------



## xxch (20 Août 2014)

Même en changeant de cartouche, j'ai le même message !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2014)

Faut pas hésiter à nettoyer la cartouche et les contacts sur la machine (voir le troisième lien).

Et aussi bien suivre la procédure dinitialisation.


----------



## xxch (20 Août 2014)

De nouveau plus d'alimentation sur l'imprimante !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2014)

Ben possible que la machine foute son camp.


----------



## CBi (21 Août 2014)

Quand on en arrive à ce point, il peut être bon de se souvenir qu'une imprimante neuve d'entrée ou même milieu de gamme vaut à peine plus qu'un jeu de cartouches d'encre neuves ;-)


----------



## xxch (26 Août 2014)

Bon, en fait l'alimentation peut s'enlever de l'imprimante.
Mais je ne trouve pas où en acheter sur le net.


----------

